# i think i have ICH !!



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

i noticed a few white spots on my betta and 1 of my neons, they seemed fine last night, 

i guess the neons are stressed only 2 left and the betta runs **** in this tank lol, i may take betta out to 1g tank 

what should i do,? read some articles on it,

should i raise temp, get meds and partrial water change? 


thx


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Do the white spots look like tiny round grains of salt? That would be ich. If it looks different, its something else like a fungus. Everyone else will be exposed to whatever it is so you need to treat the entire tank.

Raise the temp slowly and add salt (1 tablespoon per 5 gallons to start with). Partial water change first before you begin treatment. I don't recommend chemical ich treatments. Salt and higher temp will do the trick.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

You have ich?!! You better get to a doctor right away!





Sorry i couldnt resist


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

Haha...harif...I thought that too when I read the post title. 

I'd go with Boxermom's advice. I've never used salt for ich, but I've heard it works.

I'd raise the temp up slowly to 85F.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah salt helps alot when treating. But maybe you should post pics so we could be definite that its actually ich...


----------



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

lol, yeah i just realized what i wrote too 

yeah its little round white spots on the betta body a total of maybe 4-5 on the betta and neons fins

i read salt helps, but will probably kill my neons  they are too sensitive to handle salt

damn it, next time im just gonna stick to common goldfish, the ones that cost like .20cents lol, those things can live in their own crap and be fine!! 

i had one that lived for at least 7 years!! in a 1g tank it turned a white/gold color for some reason though lol. it even ate my live plant cause i forgot to feed it for a while and i took months before cleaning the tank yes i did neglect the fish, but i was much younger then. but gold fish are a pretty messy fish

i'll try to get pics


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

"Common" goldfish get to be about 2 feet long when properly cared for and not stunted by being kept in a tiny bowl/tank and left in their own crap and live a very, very long time (much longer than 7 years). 

I've treated with salt and didn't have a problem with neons dying. Very few fish are so sensitive that they will die from such a small amount of salt.


----------



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah i was just reading up on goldfish, 
they do create alot of waste, 
the one i had grew to about 7-8inches in a 1g tank 
and they live up to 20+years!!! holy crap 

cool i'll start with the water change and salt treatment tomorrow
do i just use regular table salt? 

i think it may be a problem for me though, i read its caused by stress, and i think my 2 neons may be the ones that are stressed, they sometimes fight each other, and when they do, the betta tries to join in and attacks them!!


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

It would be best to separate the betta if you have room available somewhere. Good water quality and stability is the most important part of making/ keeping fish healthy; try 10% daily water changes. As stated by Boxermom, *slowly* raise the temperature and slowly add non-iodized salt. I've also heard of tetras being sensitive to salt, but haven't had any problems personally, using small amounts. Lack of salt was not the initial problem though. If you have the room available, I would remove the betta and add more tetras, once they are cured. They are schooling fish and feel more secure(less stressed) in larger numbers.


----------



## greenween (Apr 8, 2006)

I am currently treating dwarf puffers for ick, and use morton canning and pickling salt. Nothing in it but salt. No iodine or anti-caking agents. And It was only like a 1.50 at the grocery. Just thought that might save you some money :mrgreen:


----------



## book_em_danio (Jun 12, 2006)

You have 1 neon and 1 betta in 1 gallon? That's too much for 1 gallon. If it looks like salt was sprinkled on the fish, there's a good chance it is ich. A photo will help.
Want to prevent ich? Cleaner tanks. Do more frequent water changes. Get a tank large enough to use a filter, I'm guessing it is not filtered right now...
I think that single neon is stressed out from being alone. Stressed fish get sick much easier than "happy" fish. Neons need to school. A small school of neons would be 6. Better that you were 8-10. Those alone would require a 10 gallon tank. You'd probably max out a 10 gallon with 6-8 neons and the betta. If it is indeed ich, raising the temperature and using aquarium salt is the first step in treatment. Do a partial water change first. 
Sometimes chemical remedies are needed. Malachite Green is a common medication. Wardley Ich Away and Ich Out are Malachite Green products. The other treatment is Copper Sulphate, Aquari-Sol by Aquarium Products is one example. For really tough ich, there is Quick-Cure by AP. This is Malachite Green and Formalin. Keep in mind that the Neon is not going to like ANY of these chemicals, particulary Malachite Green. Being so stressed from not schooling, he has a high likelihood of death.
I find it is best to isolate sick fish as soon as possible. No need to put healthy fish through the medications, as they do have potential side effects.
Good luck.


----------



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

book_em_danio said:


> You have 1 neon and 1 betta in 1 gallon? That's too much for 1 gallon. If it looks like salt was sprinkled on the fish, there's a good chance it is ich. A photo will help.
> .



nono, 10g with 1betta and 2 neons, 3 died soon after i bought them


----------

